# Orange colored rabbits



## loverabbits (Aug 22, 2015)

I put a deposit towards an orange holland lop doe. I saw pictures of her when she was about 1-2 weeks old and saw another one today at 5.5 weeks. She appears much lighter in color than she was as a tiny kit. Is this normal? Do orange rabbits typically lose color intensity as they get bigger?


----------



## Watermelons (Aug 22, 2015)

Yes rabbits can change colour as they grow, some get darker, some get lighter, and the type of camera and lighting and time of day will affect how the animal looks in photos and person.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Aug 23, 2015)

There are a lot of factors that affect color. For instance, for every intense color (orange), there is a dilute version (cream or fawn) that is the same thing, but lighter.

Also, color intensity is affected by what are called "modifiers." This is something that has to be bred for, and they affect the intensity of color.

So it's hard to say definitively that a rabbit will get lighter or darker as they age, because it could happen either way (or they could stay the same) depending on the genetics behind them. Plus, like mentioned above, camera flash can make a difference.


----------



## hamsterdance (Aug 23, 2015)

When I got Macy she was a bright orange color but as an adult she is a lot lighter, more of a cream/tan. Leo was also more orange in color and it has faded to gray and tan. View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1440352598.081776.jpg
Baby MacyView attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1440352705.765283.jpg
Baby LeoView attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1440352800.396771.jpg
Adult Macy and Leo


----------



## DjulezTomAndFranky (Sep 30, 2015)

hamsterdance said:


> When I got Macy she was a bright orange color but as an adult she is a lot lighter, more of a cream/tan. Leo was also more orange in color and it has faded to gray and tan. View attachment 16111
> Baby MacyView attachment 16113
> Baby LeoView attachment 16114
> Adult Macy and Leo


Both beautiful!


----------



## hamsterdance (Oct 6, 2015)

DjulezTomAndFranky said:


> Both beautiful!




Thanks!!! &#128522;


----------

